# Bad mobile service in my home



## wolfworx (Oct 2, 2001)

My Mobile Phone Service is with T-Mobile.
I am using very basic service. Making and receiving calls just about anywhere is satisfactory -- but* not* in my home!

When using my mobile phone in my house I experience very poor reception and transmission *most *of the time. My calls are often cut off suddenly with the message "Network Down", requiring me to reconnect.

I always get satisfactory service both transmitting and receiving outside - even in my driveway - or in other locations both inside and outside.

I have tried replacing both phone and SIM card without improvement to home service.

T-Mobile has been unable to help with this problem.

Should I try changing my service provider?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You can change providers if you know that another one has better cell service at house, they may not. You may instead want to look into a cell service booster for your house, that's what some people in poor reception areas use to boost their signals. Some cell providers even offer these themselves and sometimes free or discounted for areas where they know they have poor service, they may not do this if it's just one customer and the problem is their house or location but check with them first, otherwise you can buy them online.

Alternatively many phones and cell providers offer WiFi calling, you may want to check into that with your carrier as well.


----------



## wolfworx (Oct 2, 2001)

I plan to try the cell phones of friends that are using providers other than T- Mobile. I am told that I am in what is probably one of the best reception areas (NYC metro). 

The monthly cost of some booster service would probably be about what a land line costs, and it may not be a solution anyway.

So... until I find an alternate solution, I suppose I'll have to make calls sticking my head out the window.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Read this Signal Booster article/reviews. It says "AT&T" but if you read far enough you find "Even better, these cell phone signal boosters are carrier-proof, compatible with Verizon, Sprint, *T-Mobile*, and other major carriers ...".

Not cheap. The *470101 *model (first one reviewed in that article) is about $400 new, but no monthly charge.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Booster don't have monthly charges unless you rent one. One time purchase.


----------



## wolfworx (Oct 2, 2001)

Tried a friend's TracFone. Works fine in house. I want to test Consumer Celular. If that works as well, I guess it is time to drop T-Mobile.


----------

